# PHP fehlen die MySQL-Funktionen



## sam (14. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

     bis auf ein paar kleine Probleme mit einem FTP-Server (Leute aus dem Linux-Forum wissen bescheid ) läuft mein Server schon ganz gut...dachte ich  


Apache 1.3.33 läuft
PHP-Modul 4.3.9 läuft
MySQL 4.0.22 läuft
Das alles scheint zu funktionieren, nur wenn ich in PHP eine einfache MySQL-Funktion ausführe, sieht es so aus als würde diese nicht existieren.

```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function:  mysql_connect()
```
     phpMyAdmin läuft aber einwandfrei...wie kann das sein?
     PHP wurde standardmäßig mit _'--with-mysql=shared,/usr'_ kompiliert...und als der phpMyAdmin lief, dachte ich alles hätte geklappt.
 Habe ich da etwas übersehen?

     mfg
     sam


----------



## sam (14. Dezember 2004)

Ein bisschen googlen hat mich auf diese Lösung gebracht.
    php4-mysql ist bereits installiert, aber in der php.ini fehlt der Eintrag _extension=mysql.so_ was mich zum nächsten Problem führt:
  Die php.ini hat schon einen Eintrag extension=gd.so
    Kann ich da die fehlende Zeile einfach drunterschreiben?
    Wohl nicht, oder?

    mfg
    sam


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi sam,

ich hatte die Fehlermeldung noch nicht. PHP-CGI aus den Sourcen einfach per ./configure --with-mysql usw. bauen und installieren, anschließend noch suPHP drauf und alles läuft.  Alternativ halt mySQL als SO für den Apache compilieren.


----------



## sam (15. Dezember 2004)

Fehler ist behoben.
   Die Zeile _extension=mysql.so_ hatte wirklich in der php.ini gefehlt...warum auch immer.
   Nur war da eben die Zeile _extension=gd.so_ schon drin.
   Funktioniert das folgendermaßen, oder habe ich damit die gdlib rausgeworden?


```
extension=gd.so
   extension=mysql.so
```
 
   mfg


----------

